# What is real diameter of 28 inch rim.



## palepainter (Jul 28, 2021)

So the rims that came with my 22 GWM Crown, appear to be 28s. Does anyone have the actual diameter handy?  Also, I see tires advertised as 28s and 700s.  the 700s I have don’t appear to fit.  Perhaps these rims are 27s.  here is a photo with measurement.


----------



## palepainter (Jul 28, 2021)

I found the information.  Thanks regardless.  Thinking I’m going to get some 700c wheels for this build.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 28, 2021)

palepainter said:


> I found the information.  Thanks regardless.  Thinking I’m going to get some 700c wheels for this build.



I've been told 700c is the next best thing for 28" wheels. Unless you wanna spend like a couple of $600 bills


----------



## palepainter (Jul 28, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I've been told 700c is the next best thing for 28" wheels. Unless you wanna spend like a couple of $600 bills



Ya.  I’m hoping to find a bike with coaster and 700 locally, I may settle for rims and replace onto the older hubs.  I really want to enjoy riding the bike but uncertain I will enjoy the ride of the skip tooth.  It was a bit klunk before I tore it down, but it could also use a rebuild and chain needs a good massage and spa day.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 28, 2021)

Looking at the measurement, it looks like those rims pictured might be 597mm for A&S 26” lightweight wheels and tires.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 29, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Looking at the measurement, it looks like those rims pictured might be 597mm for A&S 26” lightweight wheels and tires.



I did a little southwestern math using his ruler shot and came up with close to 597mm. 24" - 1/4" x 2 = 23.5" = 597mm.


----------



## palepainter (Aug 2, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I did a little southwestern math using his ruler shot and came up with close to 597mm. 24" - 1/4" x 2 = 23.5" = 597mm.



Do they actually make tires for that size anymore?


----------



## Duchess (Aug 2, 2021)

You can definitely still get 597 tires, but the selection won't be great.

There are different "28"s. Probably the most common is a German/northern Euro designation for ISO 622 mm—same as 700c—but there's also a "28" that's ISO 635 mm.


----------



## gkeep (Aug 2, 2021)

When in doubt always keep Sheldons charts close at hand. https://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html.

I've been through the maze of tire sizes. It was a long crazy trip some years back to get tires for my Pierce, the prewar 28' size, 642 mm, or French 700 A which is shown on Sheldons chart as 'obsolete'.  And now the bike shop in Australia I ordered them from is no longer showing them on the website...


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 2, 2021)

So the 597/26” were not original to the 1920’s bike but may have been common when the even more obsolete single tube tires/wheels were replaced on it some time ago.
597/26” may be an economical way to go, if one can find them; but a new set of 622mm/28” (700c) would be closer to the original size.
There are 622/28 wheels available with the Alex X202 or AS7X rim profiles that I like; (some ads might call them 29”).


----------



## palepainter (Aug 3, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> So the 597/26” were not original to the 1920’s bike but may have been common when the even more obsolete single tube tires/wheels were replaced on it some time ago.
> 597/26” may be an economical way to go, if one can find them; but a new set of 622mm/28” (700c) would be closer to the original size.
> There are 622/28 wheels available with the Alex X202 or AS7X rim profiles that I like; (some ads might call them 29”).



Thats the plan.  I will be using a nice set of double wall alloy 700s, with coaster, in black.  A bit of a klunker when i will be done on the 22 Crown.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 5, 2021)

gkeep said:


> When in doubt always keep Sheldons charts close at hand. https://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html.
> 
> I've been through the maze of tire sizes. It was a long crazy trip some years back to get tires for my Pierce, the prewar 28' size, 642 mm, or French 700 A which is shown on Sheldons chart as 'obsolete'.  And now the bike shop in Australia I ordered them from is no longer showing them on the website...








...still available from France via:



			https://www.labicicletta.fr/store?productlist-categories=pneus-et-chambres


----------



## Iverider (Aug 5, 2021)

This is a 700c Velocity Blunt P35 laid on a standard 28" Wood Rim" The wood rim is a little warped which is why it is visible at the bottom of the pic in the stacked rim shot, but they're almost identical in diameter and width.


----------



## gkeep (Aug 5, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> View attachment 1457819
> 
> ...still available from France via:
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this. Thats great. Those look like the Vee Rubber tires from Thailand that I bought from Moruya Cycles in New South Wales. Their website no longer shows tires of any kind for sale so this may be the only option for G&J steel clincher rims besides the Rubena some have used. Shipping from Australia more than doubled the price and should be lower cost from France.


----------

